# What Gecko is it?



## rockin_reptiles (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Does anyone know what type of gecko this is and if it is legal as I dont want anything illegal and Im getting mixed views on the type of gecko it is  Frustration level is building so any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated :lol:


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 23, 2014)

rockin_reptiles said:


> Hi Does anyone know what type of gecko this is and if it is legal as I dont want anything illegal and Im getting mixed views on the type of gecko it is  Frustration level is building so any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated :lol:



Tree dtella. It is illegal to take anything out of the wild, you will have to contact a breeder or pet shop to keep these guys


----------



## rockin_reptiles (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for your help ... Little brother came home with it .... Didnt want to let it go if it wasnt native 

- - - Updated - - -

Nick I just looked up Tree Dtella and they look similar but not the same :/


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 23, 2014)

Its not a Dtella, to me it looks like a Marbled Gecko Cristinus marmoratus
I am basing that ID on size, grey/pinky mottled colour and marbled patterning.

What state are you in?, I am asking this as each state has quite different laws regarding this species.


----------

